
VGA controller with logic ICs and EEPROM. POC for final build of 8-bit computer - rolph
https://github.com/PHANzgz/VGAcontroller_v1
======
NikkiA
Have you tried running it at 320x240 (ie only pixel doubling instead of
quadrupling) ?

